# Do you believe in God?



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

I was wondering about this..Ever since i was a kid, I attended church..I still do sometimes but not that much anymore...Can you give me your opinion?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

nah if god was real i would not be sittin here on this computer!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i believe ,,,,! ive prayed to many times and had them answered ,,there is a god..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't buy into the whole "church" sh*t...and how the 'Virgin' Mary was actually a virgin and magically had a baby. Chances are some night she ate bad food like fermenting grain, passed out, got raped, and had a baby 'Jesus' that was only a result of a rape...or something stupid like that.

I think it's ridiculous that people fall for that crap...it's all just 2,000 years of rubbish that brainwashes the world. I'm too smart to fall for that crap; I believe in science...but that's just *MY* opinion.
~Taylor~


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

Hell no i dont. IMO people that believe in that crap are like sheepand should just herd up together right off a cliff


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I belive in a combination of God and Science. Religion is just so f*cking retarded these days.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

God is what you want it to be...if you believe in something when you die that is your heaven.. Your peace. Its all just opinion but its what I believe.

With the science part..God starts where science ends. Everything unexplained is God..he allows us to learn stuff when we are ready and can handle something.

Some of you may laugh at that stuff but its your choice its a free world to believe whatever you want to believe. Thats what is so good about religion its your own choice.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya but its good to have some sort of faith to belive in..by times it seems alittle far fetched,, like thay proven that jesus never walked on water,, it was ice he was crossing blaa blaaa blaa,, the stories may be real but dating back to those times people was not that smart...


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

God: yes, religion/religious book: no


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There's undoubtedly a higher power for me, the whole religion thing, it's BS man made crap to control people.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a real hard time believing that we all are inbred, created by only two people?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I don't buy into the whole "church" sh*t...and how the 'Virgin' Mary was actually a virgin and magically had a baby. *Chances are some night she ate bad food like fermenting grain, passed out, got raped, and had a baby 'Jesus' that was only a result of a rape*...or something stupid like that.
> 
> I think it's ridiculous that people fall for that crap...it's all just 2,000 years of rubbish that brainwashes the world. I'm too smart to fall for that crap; I believe in science...but that's just *MY* opinion.
> ~Taylor~


ROFL thats one of the funniest things i ever heard.

Personally i dont believe in God, but i dont think asking a bunch of fish geeks is gonna change your point of view on god in the end you decide if you believe or not.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

As most everybody said. Relgion is sh*t made to control people. I do not believe in God either, but if it helps somebody else, all the power to them.

But, unfourtunately it seems that for every one person that it helps two others kill each other over their differences.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i do not beleieve in god at all. Here is a great website containing alot of good information conserning god not being real. www.godisimaginary.com


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I belive in a creator. call it what you will. higher power, god, etc.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

someone link this guy to the youtube george carlin bit where he talks about religeion.....he sums it all up.....best religion bit ever.

for the record......religion was made so that people would have something to belive in, to keep the peace. No religieon = total anarchy. I mean.....if nobody belived in god......nobody would care to be a good person.....so the world would be fucked.....whacked!!!!! It holds the entire population together. My ass surely don't buy the whole religion BS.....I know the truth. But I am glad some belive the BS......cuz damn this world would be nuts without it. I do however wish they would stop trying to make me belive....pushing thier sh*t on me...........annoying as hell. Get over it....I will never belive......now go away!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Adam12 said:


> I have a real hard time believing that we all are inbred, created by only two people?


so you've never been to the south....

sorry it was a bad joke


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

What "God" are you refering to? In the history of man there has been hundreds of Gods. The Egyptians, Aztecs, Hawaiians, Japanese, and almost all other ethnic backgrounds believe in some sort of God So which "God" is the right God? Buddha? Shiva? Allah?

IMO..The symbol of "God" is a way of having some sort of faith. Whether it be a god of war and you want to win a battle, to a god that heals the sick. Its all about having faith or a sense of confidence.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Adam12 said:


> I have a real hard time believing that we all are inbred, created by only two people?


Just visit Pittsburgh, you'll see it there.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

When I talk to people about faith and beliefs..ya get all different kind of answers. The right answer is probably a mix of them all. Basically if your a good person..treat others well and just try to make a positive impact in others life you will end up where your suppose to end up when you die. Your choice or not. People don't wanna suffer when they die they would wanna be happy if there is such a place.

People say they don't believe in God but he believes in you...Corny I know but its the truth.

Also people say show me proof he exists...I say show me proof he doesn't!!!









You guys that don't believe in anything its kind of funny..as long as your good people and regret your wrong doings if there is a heaven your gonna be there. Im sure you will enjoy it too.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Here ya go Leasure





I dont believe in any religion. And I choose not to believe in a creator untill there is proof.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster is our only path to salvation

http://www.venganza.org/


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't believe in God.

BTW: Is it true you get a hard time in the US if you don't conform, what with Bush being how he is?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I think it's ridiculous that people fall for that crap...it's all just 2,000 years of rubbish that brainwashes the world.


Actually, many of the Judeans were trying to make sense out of the fact that their world was being torn apart, and the New Testament helped them carry on outside their country after it was destroyed by the Romans. It's easy for us to dismiss these beliefs living with all the comforts of modern science in the 21st century. It was only after Christianity became the official religion of Rome that it was used to persecute people.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

ive read a few people talk about heaven. What is heaven. When your dead your dead. There is no life after death. Heaven is the ground. When you die its gonna be just like before you were born. Absolutly nothing. Anyone feel free to touch on what they believe " heaven" to be


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No. Religion is the greatest conspiracy ever invented.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Religion is a great comfort for many many people. Personaly, I do believe in some reason for us being here and some greater purpose. I do not believe in religion however and feel that if there is a god, he doesn't want people killing in his name (or the name of Allah, Shiva, or whatever u want to call him). Religion is responsible for so much death and destruction and people r too ignorant to take a step back and say "damn im really being an ignorant ass to believe that my religion is any better then anyone elses." If there was one true religion then that would mean that there was a god and then imo people would b all born with parents that practice that religion as it wouldn't b fair 4 those that are born into a "false" religion. Kinda wierd logic I kno but it does make sense.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

dynasty691 said:


> ive read a few people talk about heaven. What is heaven. When your dead your dead. There is no life after death. Heaven is the ground. When you die its gonna be just like before you were born. Absolutly nothing. Anyone feel free to touch on what they believe " heaven" to be


How do you know what happens after you die? Has someone given you priveleged information? What about the people with near death experiences who claim they've communicated with the supernatural?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> The Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster is our only path to salvation
> 
> http://www.venganza.org/


My buddy just bought that book.....it's great to say the least....lol


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

fargo... no i havetnt been given any info about it. But honestly think about it, why isnt there any scientific evidence proving of this dimension where our souls go after death? Personally i beleive religion is for the weak minded who cant solve there own problems and try to get a god to help them. But tis pure conwinsidence. Sorry for the spelling


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

dynasty691 said:


> fargo... no i havetnt been given any info about it. But honestly think about it, why isnt there any scientific evidence proving of this dimension where our souls go after death? Personally i beleive religion is for the weak minded who cant solve there own problems and try to get a god to help them. But tis pure conwinsidence. Sorry for the spelling


The point to religion is that it presumes a realm beyond man's knowledge where the great mysteries of life are explained and resolved. If it were within man's reasoning power, it wouldn't contain mystery. And some problems cannot be solved by people, like terminal cancer, disfigurement, and other diseases. It's easy not to reach out when your problems are within your reach.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fargo.....mystery shmystery..........humans can understand practicaly everything through science and reason............religion was built for people to have faith and for them to feel comfort when confronted with the thought of death and the after life. It was also formed by a MAN who set the 10 commandments to live by....to try and be a good person. All BS in my eyes. When I die.....I'll go in the ground. PERIOD!!!!

Against all gods......but I am a *BELIEVER*


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I do believe in God, I have my own way of living and believing tho, even though all of my family is Catholic, I don’t quit follow it, I have faith that there is something after we die, what? I don’t know, I think there is a God, it can be called Jesus, Buddha, Shiva, Allah or whatever, at the end of the day I think is the same just a bigger power, something or someone greater then us... I usually respect people believes and different religions and I like people to respect me too, but I hate when people criticized other religions like if theirs is better, like Muslims I respect the fact that they don’t eat pork or drink alcohol , but I hate when they question people that do eat pork and drink, like hello pork is a living animal just like cow and chicken, what is the difference.. I am a “free spirit” I love to eat whatever I feel like it, or to drink whenever I want, or to do things I love to do, and I would never let any religion to stop me from that, if there is a God I am sure he would be happy that I am happy doing what I like and enjoying life and living it to the fullest, I wanna die not regretting anything, and experiencing the best of life....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i beleive in science but not god


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

science is an amazing thing my friend. and for personal reasons i do not eat pork like muslims. but i do not beleieve the religion. Religion is called FAITH, its something everyone has there choice on. i dont beleive though.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^Yeah i don't eat pork either yak in fact i don't eat red meat at all just cause is gross looking, but i do respect people that do eat it


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't know what to believe man... All I want to know is for some one to tell me that believes in the bible to tell me where the dinosaurs come into play there... I have once asked a priest and he told me to have faith and just believe so.. That ruined it for me...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pitbullmike said:


> I don't know what to believe man... All I want to know is for some one to tell me that believes in the bible to tell me where the dinosaurs come into play there... I have once asked a priest and he told me to have faith and just believe so.. That ruined it for me...


hehehe......the priest basicly said "and monkey fly out of my ass".....lololol

they have no explanation.... for the love of f*ck there isn't one!!!

what you see is what you get.......


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

haha a priest told you to justt believe haha. that made my day. and leasure your right there is no explanation thats why there so many diff religions


----------



## akkr1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Are Dinosaurs in the Bible


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> Fargo.....mystery shmystery..........*humans can understand practicaly everything through science and reason..*.......... *BELIEVER*


That's absolutely false. We have at the current time knowledge of human life on one planet - Earth -while Astronomy teaches us that there are stars out there so far away that by the time their light reaches our view the star - often bigger than our own sun - has actually died. Odds are there is life in other galaxies, and there could possibley be other universes, but our Reason can't figure out how to even allocate our own planet's resources without killing ourselves. Right now our Reason perhaps allows us to use at best 3/10 of our brain power. And if Reason is so superior, why has it not taught man humility and respect for our planet, which is in daily peril of being destroyed by us.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you see it your way....I'll see it mine. Life one other planets....maybe. Huge things that can think....maybe.......but do you honestly think that if that were true....it would be so concerned about wheather or not we are bad or good, kill, steal, and that this being will sentence us to eternity in hell (which, where the sh*t is hell even at?).......nahhh....why would it even give a damn?

And if this being is clear out there......how the hell does it even know whats going on here? And how does it keep track of who did what, when or why???. Santa could do it.......but not this superior being


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

akkr1 said:


> Are Dinosaurs in the Bible


lol, I couldn't read it all. Always good for a quick laugh though. Man lived with dinosaurs. Not only dinosaurs though. EVERY single life form we've ever discovered, living and extinct. So every top prehistoric predator competing for food at the same time etc. Ow ya but they were all plant eaters, T-Rex needed 7 inch daggers in its mouth to open coconuts, almost forgot.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Why should you believe the bible? Do you know how much plagiarisms there are in the bible? The biggest being the story of a child being born to a virgin mother, later dying and rising from the grave in whatever days it was. Its crazy, you can link that story back to the Egyptians and that was hundreds of years b.c.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> ..........humans can understand practicaly everything through science and reason...


I think we destroy almost everything we touch. You can see flaws in human reasoning everyday, and the results of it. I can't see how anyone could put faith in thinking man can figure out all there is to know.
Besides, when would we know it all? Would you and I be dead before it all was known? And if everything was known to man right now.. Would it help us live longer, or better? Would it save those who have already died?
What would that solve anyway?

I live with the comforts of modern science every day and I'm thankful for it. There are lots to learn, and improve upon though.

Like how we treat, think of, and care for each other.

Now there is something we can greatly improve upon, and it doesn't involve science much at all


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

akkr1 said:


> Are Dinosaurs in the Bible


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> And if Reason is so superior, why has it not taught man humility and respect for our planet, which is in daily peril of being destroyed by us.


What do you mean by destroy? We arent capable of knocking it off its orbit or blowing it up just yet.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> > And if Reason is so superior, why has it not taught man humility and respect for our planet, which is in daily peril of being destroyed by us.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by destroy? We arent capable of knocking it off its orbit or blowing it up just yet.


You know what I mean. Think of how many animal species alone have become extinct through Man's own expansion and greed. The point I was making is that when you feel responsible to something much greater than yourself you tend to perceive life with much greater humility, whereas many who believe in man's power alone tend to be overcome by Hubris. I suppose Reason could teach humility but that would generally be the exception.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

NO


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> I don't buy into the whole "church" sh*t...and how the 'Virgin' Mary was actually a virgin and magically had a baby. Chances are some night she ate bad food like fermenting grain, passed out, got raped, and had a baby 'Jesus' that was only a result of a rape...or something stupid like that.
> 
> I think it's ridiculous that people fall for that crap...it's all just 2,000 years of rubbish that brainwashes the world. I'm too smart to fall for that crap; I believe in science...but that's just *MY* opinion.
> ~Taylor~


Since when are science and relgion enemies? They are telling us the same story, just in a different language.

I personally have been robbed of my faith in the past 6 months...just a lot of tough days and nights...I hope I can find that side of myself again though.

Also, people seem to think of religion and BAM suddenly everyone who is religious is a crazed zealot who wants to kill infidels or sexually exploit young boys...Religion allows people to belong to something and gives them guidelines for how to live a fullfilling life. Im not so much into the "praise and worship" aspect but the stories and lessons taught by these religions are for the most part very powerful and profound in all the right ways.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I don't buy into the whole "church" sh*t...and how the 'Virgin' Mary was actually a virgin and magically had a baby. Chances are some night she ate bad food like fermenting grain, passed out, got raped, and had a baby 'Jesus' that was only a result of a rape...or something stupid like that.
> 
> I think it's ridiculous that people fall for that crap...it's all just 2,000 years of rubbish that brainwashes the world. I'm too smart to fall for that crap; I believe in science...but that's just *MY* opinion.
> ~Taylor~


Since when are science and relgion enemies? They are telling us the same story, just in a different language.

I personally have been robbed of my faith in the past 6 months...just a lot of tough days and nights...I hope I can find that side of myself again though.

Also, people seem to think of religion and BAM suddenly everyone who is religious is a crazed zealot who wants to kill infidels or sexually exploit young boys...Religion allows people to belong to something and gives them guidelines for how to live a fullfilling life. Im not so much into the "praise and worship" aspect but the stories and lessons taught by these religions are for the most part very powerful and profound in all the right ways.
[/quote]

Very well put Danny.

I personally find it hillarious to those people who 'believe' in the bible, think that jesus really walked on water, mary was really a virgin, dinosaurs lived with humans, etc; but you cannot argue with the stories being told. Even though those stories have been plagiarized and changed throughout the years, their meaning still stands. They were originally meant to explain the unexplainable, which alot of which we really can explain now days, but they were also meant to show people how to live and enjoy their life, more or less controlling people if you will.

Now I personally don't need a book to tell me how to live, but the stories certainly have helped alot of people with theirs. Throughout all the bad that has come from religion has come from people who took this too literally and too righteously. If we could all take a step back and look at the Bible or whatever else at what it really is, a fairy tale, I think we all would benefit from it.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

IDK, to me this whole church thing is a legal cult. A group of people gather together, where they are informed from a headmaster (pastor) from a sacred text (bible). These people are manipulated to believe everything that is said in this establishment and are then told to preach/recruit outside of this establishment. Now if this isnt cult sh*t, IDK what is

I personally dont buy the church because when I was younger I have seen people get exploited by their "faith" Not all pastors, deacons are good people and how they get their position is beyond me. Proof is the catholics and their choir boys. (Good thing raping young boys isnt one of the comandments.) Anyway, given this position, their power, and their ability to manipulate people using religion; I have seen them use people for their own profit.

Plus, why do we need to pay to go to church? God doesn't need money, hes the almighty, creator of all and he cant even put a roof on a building?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Christianity is based on the religion of the ancient Egyptians, who stole it from cultures that came before them...

Jesus is just an astrological metaphor for what has been going on in the stars/astrology for countless millennium

The SUN is born on Dec. 25th and dies to be resurrected after 3 days...

Sorry to tell you beLIEvers but its all a lie!!!

It's about control over and manipulation of the masses...

I live my life by karma, one of the oldest and most true ideas man has ever came up with....

I do to some degree agree with those who say people need religion, People need some code to live by, and Karma is the answer...

Being taught to fear god and the boogey man is NOT the answer...

I don't fear, "HELL" or the "DEVIL" cause I don't believe in either one... They are made up characters by those in control to keep the masses in control...

I believe in the proper treatment of ALL people no matter what they believe in or what color they are, or what country they come from....


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I live my life by karma, one of the oldest and most true ideas man has ever came up with....


I dont know about karma being one of the oldest idea. The do to others that you would like done to yourself is what I go by.

Karma is a load of crap aswell. Anything bad that ever happens was on purpose. If a person is paralized they deserved it, its just karma balancing everything out. Even if that person has lived an honorable life not harming anybody.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Christianity is based on the religion of the ancient Egyptians, who stole it from cultures that came before them...
> 
> Jesus is just an astrological metaphor for what has been going on in the stars/astrology for countless millennium
> 
> ...


Great Post. I agree. The original deity that people worshiped was the SUN. Think about it, the sun can do both create and destroy. Without the sun we would all freeze and there would be no life. Too much sun and its will kill everything in its path. There needs to be a balance. just like in life.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i believe in God. i believe that all that is was created by one being. i do not believe this was done in six 24 hour periods. i believe in the Son of God. i can look back at a historical record and read about him. i can read about disturbances in Judea around 2-3 BC from roman records. i can look at the MANY times that the historical record has differed from the bible, and how every time is has, it's been proven wrong. i think that evolution while only a theory, is reasonable. i think that if a single being can create all that is, there's no reason to do it in 144 hours. especially since said being would not be bound by time. i think the biblical account is the same as when a parent tries to explain why the sky is blue to a child. you won't be discussing the finer points of climatology with that child. you SIMPLIFY.

i know science for what it is. the sum of MAN'S understanding of a universe he didn't create. like religion, it can be a wonderful tool that helps many. but also like religion, when used as a way of forcing the world to conform to what YOU think the world is and not what it really is, it gets twisted and becomes a tool to serve a few men instead of mankind. like religion, people blame the institution for the faults of the "initiated". anyone who says "I believe in science" totally misses the point of science. science is about NOT believing. it's about ALWAYS questioning and verifying. thus, it shouldn't be a system of belief.

i know atheism for what it is. ironic. atheism is faith. agnostics don't believe. they're not sure. atheists believe there is nothing. they KNOW there is nothing. but obviously that's a faith based statement.

above all, i know man for what he is. MAN not God, science or the belief in the lack of God are responsible for the world's problems. i can't blame my parents for my faults because they created me can i? the reason there's world hunger, famine, war, and the innumerable other abominations of the human existence is because WE started it.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

mdrs said:


> i know atheism for what it is. ironic. atheism is faith. agnostics don't believe. they're not sure. atheists believe there is nothing. they KNOW there is nothing. but obviously that's a faith based statement.
> 
> science or the belief in the lack of God are responsible for the world's problems.


Atheism just means you dont believe in a god. I personaly dont believe in god because there is no more reason to do so then a pink elephant getting drunk on the moon. A common misunderstanding is that atheist are 100% shur there is no god. Which is not true. I dont know for shur, but I'm still an atheist (i dont believe)

And science is the cause of the worlds problams...........wow


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Christianity is based on the religion of the ancient Egyptians, who stole it from cultures that came before them...
> 
> Jesus is just an astrological metaphor for what has been going on in the stars/astrology for countless millennium
> 
> ...


The early Christians obviously knew about Karma:


> Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.


 Galatians 6:7-8

And what's wrong with the New Testement borrowing mythological themes from earlier religions? Everyone steals from everyone, but the 3 day myth does not make the religion a pagan offshoot, or Jesus an astrological metaphor, although the three days may be a metaphor. And Dec. 25th was chosen later by the Christian leaders in order to entice Pagans into the faith. Many Christians refused to honor Christmas well into the 19th century just for this reason. But the astrological metephor cannot account for numerous themes in the parables. They are an influence but not an end in themself.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

8o8P said:


> Christianity is based on the religion of the ancient Egyptians, who stole it from cultures that came before them...
> 
> Jesus is just an astrological metaphor for what has been going on in the stars/astrology for countless millennium
> 
> ...


Great Post. I agree. The original deity that people worshiped was the SUN. Think about it, the sun can do both create and destroy. Without the sun we would all freeze and there would be no life. Too much sun and its will kill everything in its path. There needs to be a balance. just like in life.
[/quote]

yea I saw zeitgeist the movie, after it was posted last time. Very interesting stuff. I still think they should have put the 3 parts in a different order though. The last part is the most important and the first 2 parts turn most people off before they ever get that far.

for anyone who missed it 
I dont believe in God, but I'm not gonna get into the debate about it. People believe what they want, and when it comes to realigon, its almost impossible to change peoples minds.

btw, this should have been a poll!!!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

mdrs said:


> MAN not God, science or the belief in the lack of God are responsible for the world's problems.


Science has actually been one of the only things that have brought people from all walks of life togethor. Different countries, races, genders, and even religion(the hardest too bring togethor). One ancient example is the library of Alexandria, and it continues to this day. The thurst for knowledge and understanding through research and debate has broken down many barriers in society. Religion on the other hand, continues to create them.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> MAN not God, science or the belief in the lack of God are responsible for the world's problems.


Science has actually been one of the only things that have brought people from all walks of life together. Different countries, races, genders, and even religion(the hardest too bring togethor). One ancient example is the library of Alexandria, and it continues to this day. The thurst for knowledge and understanding through research and debate has broken down many barriers in society. Religion on the other hand, continues to create them.
[/quote]

Actually it's a paradox, since up until modern times the church, while being secterian, funded much of the research in science and the arts.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> i know atheism for what it is. ironic. atheism is faith. agnostics don't believe. they're not sure. atheists believe there is nothing. they KNOW there is nothing. but obviously that's a faith based statement.
> 
> science or the belief in the lack of God are responsible for the world's problems.


Atheism just means you dont believe in a god. I personaly dont believe in god because there is no more reason to do so then a pink elephant getting drunk on the moon. A common misunderstanding is that atheist are 100% shur there is no god. Which is not true. I dont know for shur, but I'm still an atheist (i dont believe)

And science is the cause of the worlds problams...........wow

[/quote]



> the doctrine or belief that there is no God.


as per dictionary.com that's the definition of atheism. i'd say that you're the one who commonly misunderstands.

and where did i say that science is the cause of the world's problems? i'm rather sure (and confirmed by the fact that you edited your post) that i made it clear that i was saying MAN is the cause of MAN'S problems.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Science has actually been one of the only things that have brought people from all walks of life togethor.


As Fargo said, Christians have funded much of the study of science from way back. But he said it more intellectually lol
There is nothing wrong with studying science in the least. I live with the comforts of modern science, and I'm thankful. Please continue. But we have used science for much destruction as well..
I think we all need to learn about how to treat each other with care, respect , and love before we need to learn how to build a better killing machine tho. and that includes me.
Good to see mdrs around again


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont believe in organized religion. I can say I have faith. Faith that this life is not the end. Religion has caused ultold suffering and wars.

I have faith. I do say a prayer most every nights. I try to be a good person and to treat others like I want to be treated. I hope that this is not the end. If it is then so be it. I dont go to church though. I hope there is a God! Faith.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

dennq said:


> I dont believe in organized religion. I can say I have faith. Faith that this life is not the end. *Religion has caused ultold suffering and wars. *


I would say *the misapplication *of religion has caused suffering and wars, just as the misapplication of science has led to the development of nuclear weapons that can destroy the planet and an assembly-line approach to life. Actually, Stalin's regime in the Soviet Union was outspokenly secular and anti-religion, and they produced as much if not more killing than the Nazis. Millions upon millions made to die and suffer. It was usually the fusing of religion and politics that produced the type of killing in the name of religion that everyone thinks of: Crusades, Mohammed's wars - all for loot and booty - killing of American Indians, etc. Sometimes the uneducated mob kills in the name of religion too, but even then they're often egged on by someone higher up.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

mdrs said:


> above all, i know man for what he is. *MAN not God, science or the belief in the lack of God are responsible for the world's problems.* i can't blame my parents for my faults because they created me can i? the reason there's world hunger, famine, war, and the innumerable other abominations of the human existence is because WE started it.


What did you mean by that if not saying man through science and the lack of god are responsible for the worlds problems. The underlining problem still happening in the world is the inhability to live peacefully togethor on a large scale.

I dont think anybody has said religion is responsible for the problems in this world all on its own. They can all happen with or without religion. But saying science and the belief in the lack of god are responsible is claiming religion solves problems. Which it doesnt. It might in a small community but not on a large scale.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I believe there is a god... I think that man has corrupted the "church" aspect, but i do believe in God.. I have seen miracles and I know God is real...


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> above all, i know man for what he is. *MAN not God, science or the belief in the lack of God are responsible for the world's problems.* i can't blame my parents for my faults because they created me can i? the reason there's world hunger, famine, war, and the innumerable other abominations of the human existence is because WE started it.


What did you mean by that if not saying man through science and the lack of god are responsible for the worlds problems. The underlining problem still happening in the world is the inhability to live peacefully togethor on a large scale.

I dont think anybody has said religion is responsible for the problems in this world all on its own. They can all happen with or without religion. But saying science and the belief in the lack of god are responsible is claiming religion solves problems. Which it doesnt. It might in a small community but not on a large scale.
[/quote]

as i've said numerous times before, i'm NOT saying science is the problem. it's just like religion or anything else man can twist and pervert for his own ends. i suggest you read all of what i said.


> like religion, it can be a wonderful tool that helps many. but also like religion, when used as a way of forcing the world to conform to what YOU think the world is and not what it really is, it gets twisted and becomes a tool to serve a few men instead of mankind.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

mdrs said:


> then you've never met an atheist. that's what atheism is. you and the people you've met are agnostics.
> 
> Agnostics claim either that it is not possible to have _absolute_ or _certain_ knowledge of the existence or nonexistence of God or gods; or, alternatively, that while individual certainty _may_ be possible, they personally have no knowledge. Agnosticism in both cases involves some form of skepticism.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnosticism


Just to help clear it up for you. Some atheist call themselves that because they dont believe in a god. The word it self means Non theist. So if you dont believe in god for whatever reason your an atheist. You yourself are an atheist to every other god except the christian god. People can be an agnostic atheist, meaning its impossible to know either way, therefor I dont believe. The word atheist also includes somebody like myself who can say with certainty that the gods described in religions dont exist. But I'm open to the possibility of a grand creator.

Yes it can be confusing, there are alot of details in somebodies belief that fall under tha same definition. Its only the religious who debate the definition for some reason though. Atheist all tend to agree.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> Just to help clear it up for you. Some atheist call themselves that because they dont believe in a god. The word it self means Non theist. So if you dont believe in god for whatever reason your an atheist. You yourself are an atheist to every other god except the christian god. People can be an agnostic atheist, meaning its impossible to know either way, therefor I dont believe. The word atheist also includes somebody like myself who can say with certainty that the gods described in religions dont exist. But I'm open to the possibility of a grand creator.
> 
> Yes it can be confusing, there are alot of details in somebodies belief that fall under tha same definition. Its only the religious who debate the definition for some reason though. Atheist all tend to agree.


there is no selective atheism. i'm not an atheist to all other gods because i believe in a God. i don't even deny the concept of other gods. even the bible concedes that. the reason "the religious" debate the definition of belief is because they're willing to admit they believe.

http://www.bartleby.com/61/52/A0495200.html
NOUN:*1**a.* Disbelief in or denial of the existence of God or gods. *b.* The doctrine that there is no God or gods. *2.* Godlessness; immorality. ETYMOLOGY:French _athéisme_, from _athée_, atheist, from Greek _atheos_, godless : _a-_, without; see a-[sup]1[/sup] + _theos_, god; see *dhs-* in Appendix I.now what were you saying about agnostic atheism?

and how can you say with any certainty that any god described in religion doesn't exist? you can't prove that any more than you can prove undiscovered gods don't exist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

For once I agree with with that guy^


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You already know where I stand and I'm not going to waste my time on another argument.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

mdrs said:


> Just to help clear it up for you. Some atheist call themselves that because they dont believe in a god. The word it self means Non theist. So if you dont believe in god for whatever reason your an atheist. You yourself are an atheist to every other god except the christian god. People can be an agnostic atheist, meaning its impossible to know either way, therefor I dont believe. The word atheist also includes somebody like myself who can say with certainty that the gods described in religions dont exist. But I'm open to the possibility of a grand creator.
> 
> Yes it can be confusing, there are alot of details in somebodies belief that fall under tha same definition. Its only the religious who debate the definition for some reason though. Atheist all tend to agree.


there is no selective atheism. i'm not an atheist to all other gods because i believe in a God. i don't even deny the concept of other gods. even the bible concedes that. the reason "the religious" debate the definition of belief is because they're willing to admit they believe.

http://www.bartleby.com/61/52/A0495200.html
NOUN:*1**a.* Disbelief in or denial of the existence of God or gods. *b.* The doctrine that there is no God or gods. *2.* Godlessness; immorality. ETYMOLOGY:French _athéisme_, from _athée_, atheist, from Greek _atheos_, godless : _a-_, without; see aâââââ€š¬Å¡¬ââââ‚¬Å¡¬Åââ‚¬Å"[sup]1[/sup] + _theos_, god; see *dhs-* in Appendix I.now what were you saying about agnostic atheism?

and how can you say with any certainty that any god described in religion doesn't exist? you can't prove that any more than you can prove undiscovered gods don't exist.
[/quote]

Whatever. What I described as the definition of atheism is what is being used in todays world. The people describing themselves as atheists are going by what I described. Whatever you take dictionaries definitions as is up to you, but I thought it would help to understand what the vast majority of people who call themselves atheist actually believe, since thats what matters. 
http://atheism.about.com/od/definitionofat...atisatheism.htm

theres a good link from there about agnostic atheism. Agnostic simply means you dont know. Purely agnostic you would have no decision. You neither believe, or disbelieve. There are Theist agnostics, "Its impossible to know, but I'm goona believe anyways" Or Atheist Agnostics, "Its impossible to know, so I dont believe"


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> Just to help clear it up for you. Some atheist call themselves that because they dont believe in a god. The word it self means Non theist. So if you dont believe in god for whatever reason your an atheist. You yourself are an atheist to every other god except the christian god. People can be an agnostic atheist, meaning its impossible to know either way, therefor I dont believe. The word atheist also includes somebody like myself who can say with certainty that the gods described in religions dont exist. But I'm open to the possibility of a grand creator.
> 
> Yes it can be confusing, there are alot of details in somebodies belief that fall under tha same definition. Its only the religious who debate the definition for some reason though. Atheist all tend to agree.


there is no selective atheism. i'm not an atheist to all other gods because i believe in a God. i don't even deny the concept of other gods. even the bible concedes that. the reason "the religious" debate the definition of belief is because they're willing to admit they believe.

http://www.bartleby.com/61/52/A0495200.html
NOUN:*1**a.* Disbelief in or denial of the existence of God or gods. *b.* The doctrine that there is no God or gods. *2.* Godlessness; immorality. ETYMOLOGY:French _athéisme_, from _athée_, atheist, from Greek _atheos_, godless : _a-_, without; see aâââââ€š¬Å¡¬ââââ‚¬Å¡¬Åââ‚¬Å"[sup]1[/sup] + _theos_, god; see *dhs-* in Appendix I.now what were you saying about agnostic atheism?

and how can you say with any certainty that any god described in religion doesn't exist? you can't prove that any more than you can prove undiscovered gods don't exist.
[/quote]

Whatever. What I described as the definition of atheism is what is being used in todays world. The people describing themselves as atheists are going by what I described. Whatever you take dictionaries definitions as is up to you, but I thought it would help to understand what the vast majority of people who call themselves atheist actually believe, since thats what matters. 
http://atheism.about.com/od/definitionofat...atisatheism.htm

theres a good link from there about agnostic atheism. Agnostic simply means you dont know. Purely agnostic you would have no decision. You neither believe, or disbelieve. There are Theist agnostics, "Its impossible to know, but I'm goona believe anyways" Or Atheist Agnostics, "Its impossible to know, so I dont believe"

[/quote]

you're totally right. the dictionary is wrong and you're right. and all the other people that spit in the face of what the word actually means are also right. thanks for the illumination. and you tell me you have no faith.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

short anwser- yes


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> short anwser- yes


+1

I think mdrs is taking boozehound to school...


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> short anwser- yes


+1

I think mdrs is taking boozehound to school...
[/quote]
lol, in what way. His refusal to understand the meaning of "strong" atheism and "weak" atheism as some atheist describe it. Coming form an atheist, who has talked with shitloads of other atheists. Whether you choose to except it or not there are atheists who simply lack a belief in god. They have no proof not to believe in god, they simply dont hold that belief. They have left the burdon of proof to the theist.

If you ever meet an atheist all you can assume is they lack a belief in god. They dont have to have proof, or a reason that goes against your idea of god, they simply dont hold that belief. Whether or not they have a specific reason to deny the existance of any certain god, you'll have to ask. f*ck I dont know why I even bother.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> short anwser- yes


+1

I think mdrs is taking boozehound to school...
[/quote]
lol, in what way. His refusal to understand the meaning of "strong" atheism and "weak" atheism as some atheist describe it. Coming form an atheist, who has talked with shitloads of other atheists. Whether you choose to except it or not there are atheists who simply lack a belief in god. They have no proof not to believe in god, they simply dont hold that belief. They have left the burdon of proof to the theist.

If you ever meet an atheist all you can assume is they lack a belief in god. They dont have to have proof, or a reason that goes against your idea of god, they simply dont hold that belief. Whether or not they have a specific reason to deny the existance of any certain god, you'll have to ask. f*ck I dont know why I even bother.
[/quote]

met many atheists, my friend. i rent my house from one. he, however understands what the word means. i totally understand the meaning of weak and strong atheism. weak atheism is called AGNOSTICICM. i apologize that i respect etymology and that the words you use acutally have meaning other then what "people using them now" give them. i can look up a lot on urbandictionary.com but it doesn't mean that it acutally has meaning outside of vernacular (*Vernacular* refers to the native language of a country or locality.) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernacular

or was that too much like the language you see in a movie?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

mdrs said:


> short anwser- yes


+1

I think mdrs is taking boozehound to school...
[/quote]
lol, in what way. His refusal to understand the meaning of "strong" atheism and "weak" atheism as some atheist describe it. Coming form an atheist, who has talked with shitloads of other atheists. Whether you choose to except it or not there are atheists who simply lack a belief in god. They have no proof not to believe in god, they simply dont hold that belief. They have left the burdon of proof to the theist.

If you ever meet an atheist all you can assume is they lack a belief in god. They dont have to have proof, or a reason that goes against your idea of god, they simply dont hold that belief. Whether or not they have a specific reason to deny the existance of any certain god, you'll have to ask. f*ck I dont know why I even bother.
[/quote]

met many atheists, my friend. i rent my house from one. he, however understands what the word means. i totally understand the meaning of weak and strong atheism. weak atheism is called AGNOSTICICM. i apologize that i respect etymology and that the words you use acutally have meaning other then what "people using them now" give them. i can look up a lot on urbandictionary.com but it doesn't mean that it acutally has meaning outside of vernacular (*Vernacular* refers to the native language of a country or locality.) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernacular

or was that too much like the language you see in a movie?
[/quote]

Well now i understand where your coming from. I was trying to explain what atheist believe, regardless of the definition of the term there useing. They could call themselves the asguard after those crazy little guys from stargate for all I care. Aslong as you understand that not all atheist hold the strong belief, If you want to start telling people to use the currect term according to what dictionaries say then so be it. It wont change what people believe.

But I bet the dictionary will change before the common use of the word will change.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> short anwser- yes


+1

I think mdrs is taking boozehound to school...
[/quote]
lol, in what way. His refusal to understand the meaning of "strong" atheism and "weak" atheism as some atheist describe it. Coming form an atheist, who has talked with shitloads of other atheists. Whether you choose to except it or not there are atheists who simply lack a belief in god. They have no proof not to believe in god, they simply dont hold that belief. They have left the burdon of proof to the theist.

If you ever meet an atheist all you can assume is they lack a belief in god. They dont have to have proof, or a reason that goes against your idea of god, they simply dont hold that belief. Whether or not they have a specific reason to deny the existance of any certain god, you'll have to ask. f*ck I dont know why I even bother.
[/quote]

met many atheists, my friend. i rent my house from one. he, however understands what the word means. i totally understand the meaning of weak and strong atheism. weak atheism is called AGNOSTICICM. i apologize that i respect etymology and that the words you use acutally have meaning other then what "people using them now" give them. i can look up a lot on urbandictionary.com but it doesn't mean that it acutally has meaning outside of vernacular (*Vernacular* refers to the native language of a country or locality.) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernacular

or was that too much like the language you see in a movie?
[/quote]

Well now i understand where your coming from. I was trying to explain what atheist believe, regardless of the definition of the term there useing. They could call themselves the asguard after those crazy little guys from stargate for all I care. Aslong as you understand that not all atheist hold the strong belief, If you want to start telling people to use the currect term according to what dictionaries say then so be it. It wont change what people believe.

But I bet the dictionary will change before the common use of the word will change.
[/quote]

as YOU said. i don't know why you bother. i've already said you were right. what more do you want? you've already said eventually, the dictionary will be changed so you'll be right. why keep coming back. all i have is factual evidence backing me up. you have vernacular.


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Yes i do i am very religious and i am Muslim and NO i not anything like the extremist on T.V


----------

